# Self help for Diarrhea



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi
My lovely cockerpoo who is 9 months has has had diarrhea for 2 weeks, however he is perfectly healthy in all other aspects, bounding around, eating well, playing well etc.

The trouble is , he eats everything that is on the floor and I suspect he keeps eating something in the garden which we are now trying to find out what.

Are there any self help remedies as feel it not necessary to take him to the vets as he is well in himself.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The usual remedy is to switch to blander food for a few days to try to settle the stomach - usually something like chicken and rice or white fish and rice but after two weeks I would probably be going to the vets to be honest as that is a long time to be struggling


----------

